# Employee Handbook



## SkiTown (May 18, 2006)

I'm creating an Employee Handbook for my business and wondering if anyone would like to share their ideas with me. I've got a pretty good start, but this board is a wealth of knowledge, so why not ask the pros? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sawn_penn (May 18, 2006)

SkiTown said:


> I'm creating an Employee Handbook for my business and wondering if anyone would like to share their ideas with me. I've got a pretty good start, but this board is a wealth of knowledge, so why not ask the pros? Thanks in advance!



Make sure you start off by telling staff what your business model is, and how the business makes money. Overheads, etc. Do you aim to be the cheapest/fastest, or the best? What types of work do you try and take on, and what do you avoid unless there's nothing else going?

Staff need to understand the role they play in the $$$ side of business as well as the physical side.


----------



## doggonetrees (May 19, 2006)

Go to the library and see if they have a copy of The cablemans and linemans book. In the back portion of the book there is a wealth of knowledge on how to trim around power, proper rigging, rope use, etc. Even if you aren't going to be around lines it is still a good reference.opcorn:


----------



## Jumper (May 20, 2006)

Wasn't someone else here working on the same thing recently??


----------



## geofore (May 20, 2006)

*handbook?*

Because some people don't use spellcheck or type fast, you might try a search using employee manuel or employee manual. Then check out the what makes a good groundman thread.


----------



## cushdog (May 21, 2006)

if you go on ************ and go into the articles catagory, they have a good groundsman guide. i have all my new groundies read it.


----------



## elmnut (Jun 2, 2006)

It is good to start with a mission statement, work practices & standards, policy & procedure etc... the easier to understand the better!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 2, 2006)

It might also be a good idea to have it reviewed by an attorney, or at least ask one if it should be reviewed, just to make sure you haven't left out anything that would protect you in case of an employment dispute.


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Nov 9, 2006)

*example of what should be in a handbook*

Great idea to have one, mission statement OK Idea not sure it is needed.

But write it clearly with as little legal B/S as possible. Make sure it covers as much as possible, make sure it is legal (HAVE IT REVIEWED, most lawyers will charge a few hundred dollars to reiew and conment on it) make sure it spells out 

Pay scheduals, hours, overtime, days off (VAC, sick, disablity, jury duty, death in the family), make sure there are sections on :

1. equal employment opportunity (legal B/S)
2. Profession Conduct (ethics, safety, Health and safety program, client care, competition, outside employment (moonlighting)
3. Compliance with workplace statutes (legal b/S)
4. Work place rules (Authorities, Hours of work, Overtime, Visitors, Kids at work, Disputes, Timesheets/time cards, Maintenance records, Tabacco, Substance Abuse, Violence, Harassment, Discipline, communications (company phones, cell phone use, internet, e-mail, pagers), Company owned equipment/property/cars)
5.Employment (employment at will or contract, Employment classification (hourly vs salary), employment offer, probationary period)
6. Reviews
7. Termination (layoff, termination for cause, job abandonment, resignation)
8. Compensation (Salary, bonuses)
9. Payroll (Pay day, what happen if pay day falls on a holiday, deductions, options, taxes)
10 Benifits (time off, training, insurance)


Then have them sign a paper saying they read and understand the handbook.


----------



## PTS (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a link to an old thread which talks about and shows my safety manual. I know there have been a few additions and deletions since then but it may help. If you are talking more about a benifit package handbook we have one of those we use regularly. I would be willing to share that with you also. Just let me know

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=28683


----------

